# Kolsch With Nottingham?



## Norsman (2/2/07)

Is Danstar Nottingham appropriate to use in a Kolsch? From what I understand from reading some topics off of this forum, many German breweries ferment Kolsch anywhere from 16-21*C. Most of my brews ferment normally around the 21*C mark, but is this too warm for Nottingham and cause it to throw off some inapropriate fruitiness in this style?


----------



## DJR (2/2/07)

Nottingham is probably clean enough, try to keep it cooler than 21C and you'll probably get a pretty decent beer. It attenuates enough for the style.

If you want to try a different dry yeast K-97 gives decent results in Kolsch.


----------



## Ross (2/2/07)

I disagree on this one...

I've got a CAP on tap at the moment made with Nottinham at 13c. After nearly 2 months you can still taste the "dusty" Nottingham on the finish. I doubt I'll ever be using this yeast in a light style again. 
If you want to use a dry yeast, the weyerman site suggests using S33 in a Kolsch, from their recipe section (just posted by Zwickel) & it was designed by Ray Daniels, So you'd like to think he knows what he's talking about - Otherwise I reckon US-56 would do a better job.
For a true Kolsch though, invest in a liquid...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (2/2/07)

I recently did one with T58...it was beautiful. Not to style but eh - they didnt last long :chug: 
I'd probably go with SO4 for the next one at ale temps. Im doing another tomorrow with S189  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## andrewg (2/2/07)

DJR said:


> Nottingham is probably clean enough, try to keep it cooler than 21C and you'll probably get a pretty decent beer. It attenuates enough for the style.
> 
> If you want to try a different dry yeast K-97 gives decent results in Kolsch.



Hey DJR
I brewed a Kolsch in Nov last year and fermented with K97 at the lower end of fermentation temps for this yeast. So far I am a little disappointed as there is still a bit of a yeast driven almost weizeny flavour. I am hoping that things will improved as the beer continues to clear (it is still slightly hazy) and the yeast drops out over the next month or two. 
Will probably bite the bullet and use the Kolsch liquid yeast next time!
In the meantime I have a keg of wit ready to tap tonight - it should go down very nicely after the ride home from work too!
cheers
HStB


----------



## Norsman (2/2/07)

Ross said:


> the weyerman site suggests using S33 in a Kolsch, from their recipe section (just posted by Zwickel) & it was designed by Ray Daniels, So you'd like to think he knows what he's talking about - Otherwise I reckon US-56 would do a better job.






Steve said:


> I'd probably go with SO4 for the next one at ale temps.



Thanks guys, interesting about the S-33 Ross. I have never used this before but I was always under the impression that S-33 was fruitier than Nottingham... but like you said Daniels probably knows his shite  .

I've also been curious to try S-04. My local micro is a big fan of this yeast, but it is not too fruity as well? I read it is recommended for English Pales and is know to give a slight bubblegum aroma during fermentation.


----------



## BrissyBrew (4/2/07)

Ross said:


> I disagree on this one...
> 
> I've got a CAP on tap at the moment made with Nottinham at 13c. After nearly 2 months you can still taste the "dusty" Nottingham on the finish. I doubt I'll ever be using this yeast in a light style again.
> If you want to use a dry yeast, the weyerman site suggests using S33 in a Kolsch, from their recipe section (just posted by Zwickel) & it was designed by Ray Daniels, So you'd like to think he knows what he's talking about - Otherwise I reckon US-56 would do a better job.
> ...


I can confirm the dusty taste that Ross is talking about for NOttingham, I have also noted it in a few peoples beers in BABBS that also use nottingham.


----------

